# Need Super Quick I.D. And Value



## oldfart36 (Apr 2, 2016)

Friend just sent me this pick! Not sure what it is?? Input, and value PLEASE!!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 2, 2016)

Possible CWC cycle truck? This pic is from the Cabe so maybe do a search.


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks, might be a version. Attention at rear sprocket!


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 2, 2016)

Buy it! Its awesome!


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 2, 2016)

Frame looks CWC, but it has the taste of Shelby in other places! Really need input!!


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 2, 2016)

Is that the worlds oldest flip flop hub in it for going 40 MPH delivering the milk?! What do they want for that bad puppy? If you don't want it I would LOVE that thing!!!  If you decline PM me the owners number...I have a vision for that thing?!


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 2, 2016)

You could always make a "custom" cycle truck out of it!
It has great potential~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 2, 2016)

maybe it was motorized at one time?


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 2, 2016)

That's what I was thinking with that large cog in the back hub. That would make it cooler yet!
Put a Whizzer motor on 'er and then you'd really have a wild machine. You'd still need that basket in the front for super quick home deliveries!! 
I'd also leave that nice patina it has. Just clean it up a little.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 2, 2016)

I'll go with roadmaster, but not whizzer except it might have been beefed up, replacing belt drive with chain and clutch. or prewar motorized. Value is seller's grin when you're walking away with the bike.





1940 catalog CWC roadmaster: https://tradesmansbike.wordpress.com/brochures-1940-cleveland-welding-roadmaster-cycle-truck/


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Apr 3, 2016)

It could have been a Whizzer since they did sometimes use Albion three speed transmissions and coverted it to chain drive.


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 3, 2016)

Decided against it guys, he wanted to much. Owner is a friend, so we decided to work on it together


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 3, 2016)

bahhhh, lol


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 3, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> bahhhh, lol





Be nice!! LOL


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 3, 2016)

hhahahhahaha Im happy its getting saved, sad its not by me!  Nice find that will be a ton of fun once done!


----------

